# Web Hosting



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm thinking about creating a website, and I was wondering what is the best free website hoster?

I've heard of Yahoo GeoCities, Tripod, and Bravehost, but how good are they? Are there any better ones out there?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm using freewebs.com . . .so far it's okay, but it's not the 'best'. works for me!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Homestead (http://www.homestead.com) for my website. They aren't "free" but their cheapest plans start at 4.99 a month. I really recommend them, they are great people to work with!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Freewebs also and really like it. . . . been using it for over 2 years now and purchased the plan that gets rid of all advertisements (something like $1.20 a month). I've really gotten the hang of it and like it a lot. They've improved so much recently.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used freewebs for about 3 years now and I love it. I recently upgraded to a premium service and got my own domain, it was about $99 a year.

I used the free freewebs website for two years and I really liked them. Freewebs is easy to use and the free sites look really nice. I needed to expand my website though and have more pages so that is why I upgraded.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

How many pages does the free version let you have?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think it's unlimited . . .I have 8-9 pages on my site right now. :shrug:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i use tripod and i love it
check out my site
(link in siggy)
i can add as many pages as i want and i can do whatever i want with those pages and i'm all self taught
just point and click and figure things out
easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there is a limit to pages but not sure what it is. . . . Our site has 100 MB of Web Space and 1000 MB Bandwidth (I have no idea what that is). I've only used a fraction of our Web Space and have quite a few pages (just counted and we have 18). 

I recommend spending at least the little extra to get rid of ads on your site (makes everything look SO much more professional). It also gives you a little more webspace. I think the free account is 50 MB, we have 100 MB. It's $14 a year.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The free freewebs sites allow 20 pages.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Heavenly.. are you using a free version of Tripod? Otherwise I think I might go with a site on Freewebs, and pay each month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

when my main website provider was down ...I used
http://www.110mb.com/
I have 7 pages with lots of pics....
and still keep it up....free and I have had no advertisements at all so far.......
this is my backup site using 110mb.com

http://tothboergoats.110mb.com/


----------

